
Ask HN: Edward Tufte 1 Day Course - Wothwhile to Attend? - nataz
Has anyone ever taken the Edward Tufte 1-day course? If so, what did you think of it? I like the books, curious if the seminar was worth it or if it was just a rehash of what is already published.
======
gk1
I loved it but I did not read the books before attending, so I can't say
whether you'll find it repetitive or not. Understanding how to better
communicate through visualizations is immensely useful for work, so you could
see if your company would pay for it.

